# Just Bred My Doe!-Doe pics



## aggieterpkatie (Apr 2, 2012)

Ok, well *I* didn't breed her, but I bred her to my buck on Saturday.  My first time breeding rabbits (well, intentional breeding..when I was a kid we had some rabbits accidentally breed)!!  I put my NZ doe in with my Am. Chin/Silver Fox buck.  I put her in his cage in the morning, and he bred her twice, then I put her back in again 12 hours later and he bred her another 2 times.  Does that sound good?  He fell off sideways, all 4 times.  I'm crossing my fingers she took!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Apr 2, 2012)

Sounds like it worked!!  Best of luck and we'll see in a month


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Apr 19, 2012)

Well, a little while longer to wait.  I'm getting impatient.    I think she's bred, because I'm pretty sure her stomach is getting rounder.  She's still in the cage with her sister, and they're starting to get on each other's nerves, so this weekend I will be building a cage to separate them.  I still need to build a nesting box too.  I tried to palpate her, but I really wasnt' sure what I was feeling. I thought I felt something, but I wasn't positive.  I need practice. :/


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Apr 26, 2012)

Ok, I'm hoping we have babies soon.  She was bred on 3/31 so I'm hoping Saturday she'll have babies. No fur pulling yet or anything.  I finally got her cage set up w/ the nesting box and stuff.  Now I just wait.


----------



## yankee'n'moxie (Apr 27, 2012)

Good luck! Post pics as soon as she has them!! We are all waiting anxiously!


----------



## craftymama86 (Apr 27, 2012)

How exciting! We bred our Angoras 4/4 so we have a tad longer wait.  We out them together once that evening but didn't put them together the next morning. So I guess there's less chance of her kindling but I'm still hopeful, lol.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Apr 30, 2012)

Still no signs of kindling soon. No hair pulling yet.  I realized she was using her nesting box as a litter box.      I cleaned it out and just put it back in there empty, and put some hay in her cage. I figured when she starts to make a nest she can just move the hay into the box, and maybe until then the empty box would discourage her from using it as her litter box.  Is that alright?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 3, 2012)

She kindled!!     12 healthy babies!  I'm starting a new post in the Birthing/Weaning/Raising section.


----------



## GLENMAR (May 3, 2012)




----------

